# Huanghuali or just Huali



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 16, 2011)

I purchased this blank from a retiring turner who got it from David in Northumberland. It was stated to be Huanghuali, but there is no certificate. I have compared it to other pieces of Huanghuali and it appears to be the real deal. It's been sitting in my shop for quite a while and daring me to do something with it. So since it's my birthday, I decided I would take the plunge and risk this beautiful blank. A little hairy drilling for such a large pen. Finished with CA on a Cambridge.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow nice pen. And Happy Birthday.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 16, 2011)

It's the real deal, David has supplied me with it and some others in the past and yours looks just like some I've had...Well done..


----------



## broitblat (Jan 16, 2011)

Great looking pen and the satisfaction hopefully made for a nice birthday present.

  -Barry


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 16, 2011)

Well done Eric, I have yet to turn any of my pieces. Your choice of kits was perfect. Happy Birthday.

Dave


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice. Happy Birthday


----------



## CaptG (Jan 16, 2011)

Well done Eric.  That is one fine looking pen.  And happy birthday.


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 16, 2011)

Turned itself into a great looking birthday present, nice work and happy birthday.


----------



## le_skieur (Jan 16, 2011)

Very beatiful Eric,
Finishion is perfect, kit is a good choice to!


----------



## markgum (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 16, 2011)

In a word...... Stunning! I think that is the perfect combination of kit and blank. I especially like that little bit of sapwood on the cap, I am a sucker for subtle character like that. 

I have a piece of that wood well, it says Huang huali on it and it looks like that. I forget where I got as its been a while and I barely remember this morning.. If I take a picture of it, do you guys think you will be able to tell if its the real deal or not?


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just remembered, I got it from Gary Peck a while back. I remember there was some issue of if they were real and I cant remember who, but another member who lived in Singapore brought the blanks he bought from Gary around to furniture makers or stores and they confirmed it being real.. But that was just one guy.... Any ideas? I would like to believe that a member here is or was selling a genuine product, however; either way it is a nice piece of wood.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

I could get into a bit of trouble from some one this, but I will explain the meanings of the words that I have gotten from native Chinese both in the region and here in the US.

The name of the wood is Huali (pronounced "Wahlee" as best I can hear). Huali if translated literally is Flowering Pear, but it should NOT be translated literally. Its meaning is actually Rosewood to us in the US (just as Rosewood doesn't mean literally wood from a Rose bush). Huali is used to describe several woods in the region. 

Huang (pronounced "Wan" again as best as I can hear) is a modifier that means Yellow and was added to certain rosewoods that patina to a yellow instead of darkening like other rosewoods.

but no real effort was ever used to narrow the use to a specific species of tree, it's more of a generic term like Purpleheart. Just that it's a Dalbergia that patinas to a yellow.



Now, David is a great dealer and as he sourced (I use the past tense as I've been unable to contact him for more than a year) his wood from antique furniture that he was repairing/using for repairs that had a provenance, What you have is almost definitely Huang Huali. I have several of his blanks as well.

There are other sources for Huang Huali including fresh lumber from the region (Thailand, Vietnam, China, etc. Yes, I'm working on getting a supplier), trees tend not to be large enough for commercial  uses any longer, but they are not extinct (similar to American Chestnut now).

So to recap. Huali is Rosewood, and Huang Huali is Rosewood that turns Yellow.

Beautiful pen by the way. You did Well by it.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 16, 2011)

So Davids are almost definitely real.. Have you ever gotten anything from Gary?  Has anyone heard from Gary lately?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

USAFVET98 said:


> So Davids are almost definitely real.. Have you ever gotten anything from Gary?  Has anyone heard from Gary lately?



Had dinner with Gary during my trip in November and brought back a bunch of wood and his tubeless kits. 

I have no reason to think Gary's are not real either. They smell like a rosewood to me and I have several unturned blanks as well as a couple pens that I've made that definitely look yellow. Will the wood age to look like the Antique furniture, only time will tell, but it definitely is more yellowish in color after a year than the other Rosewoods I've worked with. His is definitely "new" wood though.


Here is a link that shows several examples of the wood, some "new" some antique.
http://www.chinese-furniture.com/cgi-bin/ccf.cgi?stt=stp&pgn=c_furniture/m_huanghuali.html&id=105


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 16, 2011)

Very fine looking pen and craftsmanship, you should be very proud of that one.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 16, 2011)

I was fortunate that David contacted me 2 years ago about a "Breaker" Chair he had and asked me if I wanted to buy a 50% share, I contacted an other high end pen maker and together we purchashed 25% each. We didn't receive blanks but chair parts, rungs, chair seat frame etc. I sold 4 pens from this over the last 2 years and have enough left for a very few more. 
I also have some blanks from Gary and his are in my opinion new growth wood. Nice grain and color but no history but still worth his price when he sold them.


----------



## PostalBob (Jan 16, 2011)

*Very Nice*

Very nice pen Great work  Happy Birthday


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 16, 2011)

took me a few minutes to find, and not the greatest photo, but here is a Jr. Emperor made with one of Gary's blanks.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well worth the effort and the fountain pen kit is a nice touch.  It screams elegance.  I have no idea what Huanghuali is so off to google I go....


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome pen. Happy Birthday, hope you had a great day.


----------



## garypeck (Oct 1, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I was fortunate that David contacted me 2 years ago about a "Breaker" Chair he had and asked me if I wanted to buy a 50% share, I contacted an other high end pen maker and together we purchashed 25% each. We didn't receive blanks but chair parts, rungs, chair seat frame etc. I sold 4 pens from this over the last 2 years and have enough left for a very few more.
> I also have some blanks from Gary and his are in my opinion new growth wood. Nice grain and color but no history but still worth his price when he sold them.


 
Hi Hi HI....... im here...... hahahaha....... dun think i sold any blanks to be honest...... i always trade my blanks......

anyway...... doesnt really matter..... you guys are the expert and should be able to tell if the blanks are fake..... 

Great to be back......


----------

